# 18 inch Raised White Letter Tires



## gljplc (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey GTO folks 

Does anyone know of a tire manufacturer that produces 18 inch Raised White Letter street tires for cars ??

Both Cooper & Goodyear have 17 inch raised white letter tires for musclecars.

I have a 1970 GTO M-21 four speed, 455 ci, with 3:90 twelve bolt posi rear.

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks,

gljplc


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I saw some conti's in a P225/60R18 with raise out lined white letters but I don't see them listed on tire rack right now and there kinda skinny for a older heavy car.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Dupicolor has paint for tires on their website.


----------

